# Edge 12/17



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

With the decent weather window Sniperpeeps and I got a rare chance to fish together.

We left Sherman Cove around 0700 in his beautiful new Cape Horn, what a boat!

Bait was surprisingly easy at the Mass. We filled up the livewell with a few dozen cigs, spanish sardines, goggle eyes and small threadfin.

Sniperpeeps had some numbers around the edge he wanted to try out so off we went. Unfortunately the forecast was a little off and the further we got out the bumpier it got but the twin F200s still pushed us along at around 35-37mph.

We checked up a little under a mile short of the first spot to make ready and had some really nice run overs. After arriving and not seeing much we decided to run back to the previous run overs and first drop was a nice scamp. We ended up putting several scamp in the box along with some mingos, a few big ones at that. 

The first large live bait down in hopes of a jack ended up being a big ole gag. She swam down fine but about 20ft below the boat got sharked.  Not wanting to kill any more gags unnecessarily we decided to no longer drop the really big live baits so we stuck with the bait we caught at the Mass the rest of the day.

The bite was slow but steady. We moved towards our next stop but again about a mile short we came across another nice run over and put more scamp and mingo in the boat as well as a couple nice Almacos. I had the displeasure of having to haul up that big Almaco with a 320GTI in 300ft of water...my back still hurts! 

Unfortunately we ran out of time and ended the day one scamp short of a four man limit.

The wind never laid down and the seas became a sloppy 1-3ft but we cruised on in at a bouncy 30mph or so.

Not a bad December day out there with some good friends.

Oh yeah, the reds were thick in the pass around Pickens and NAS on the way out and the way back in. :thumbup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job fellas, it was great to see ya out there today!

Beautiful sleigh for sure!

Jimmy


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad someone got to go!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fun trip, not the less than 1' seas I was hoping for though. Had to add a pic of this thing, most unique catch of the day


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice to see someone fishing! Good for you guys!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

those scamp are my favorite eatin fish. nice haul.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch guys. Those are some beautiful Scamp

The fish in the pic is a Cornetfish if you haven't already looked it up


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! Is that Jep Robertson with the scamp?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: NICE :thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Alright ! Someone finally posted an offshore report. Nice mess of fish and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome catch!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job guy's. There was plenty of room out there. We only saw 2 boats the whole day.
Blackfin seemed to be thick around us. Surprised y'all didn't see some.

Pretty scamp.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & great eats.
Thanks for sharing.

rest of the week doesn't look so nice.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice job guy's. There was plenty of room out there. We only saw 2 boats the whole day.
> Blackfin seemed to be thick around us. Surprised y'all didn't see some.
> 
> Pretty scamp.


What did you get?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of fish!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics, sounds like a fun day of fishing.


----------

